# Corned Beef  ala Sous Vide



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2019)

*Corned Beef  ala Sous Vide*


So I got Mrs Bear to pick up a Corned Beef @ 4.2 LBS, at “Giant” Food Market, on sale for $1.67 lb.
I had never done a “Corned Beef” in my SV Machine, so I watched a bunch of YouTubes on “Sous Vide Corned Beef”, and it was easy for a change, because I believe it was 6 out of 7 of them said 140° for 48 hours, instead of "All over the place" like most YouTube videos.

I put it in a bowl of Cold Water & into the Fridge @ 12 Noon on 3-8-2019.
Then at 10 PM I refreshed the water in the bowl & rinsed the Brisket Point, before putting it back in.

Then on Saturday, 3-9, I rinsed it well, and after applying the little packet of Spices, I vac packed it, and put in in my Sous Vide Supreme @ 140° at 11 AM.
Then on Monday, 3-11, at 12 Noon, I removed the Pack & put it right into a bowl of Ice water, and into the Fridge.
Then at 4 PM, I removed the brisket from the Bag & Rinsed it again, and sliced it into Strips of Corned Beef.
I had to wait until Noon, because Saturday night we turned our clocks ahead 1 hour (Daylight Savings), and I wanted it to be 48 hours for my records.

So I started by buttering one side of each of two slices of Rye Bread. 
Then I put that side down in a pan until slightly toasted.
Then I flipped them over on a plate, and spread some Thousand Island Dressing on the Buttered toasted sides.
*Note:* My Store didn’t have any Russian Dressing—Only Thousand Island.
Then I laid some strips of heated Corned Beef on the Bread, and a couple slices of Swiss Cheese.
Then a small a pile of Sauer Kraut, and put that in the Nuke for 30 seconds to melt the Cheese.
Then I topped it with the other slice of Buttered, Toasted Rye with Thousand Island on it.
Then I put butter on the outside & toasted the Sammy like I do a Grilled Cheese.
Cut it in half & plated it.

I was disappointed in this Sammy. I don’t know if it was the Thousand Island, but the next night I switched to Yellow Mustard, and saved the Kraut for some Hot Dogs to follow up on our Menu, as soon as we run out of Corned Beef.
I enjoyed these Sammies much better.

*BTW:* For Years Mrs Bear said she didn’t like Corned Beef, but she was willing to give it another chance, and try some, if I make it.  Well she tried some, and she said she didn’t hate it, but wasn’t crazy about it, so I consumed the rest of it over the next few nights.

Then after it was all gone, I made 4 Dogs, and used up the rest of the Kraut, because I never throw food away!!

Oh—Forgot to mention—I sliced up a Big old “Kosher Dill Deli Pickle” that followed Mrs Bear home, and it went well with my Sammies.


Thanks for Dropping By,

Bear


Soaking overnight to reduce salt content:







Apply seasonings & ready for Vac Bagging:






Fresh out of Vac Bag, after 48 hours in SV @ 140°:






Slicing up for Sammies:






Butter one side & toast that side (to be inside of Sammy):






Toasted Buttered inside of Sammy:






Thousand Island Dressing applied:






Add a bunch of Corned Beef & Swiss Cheese:






Top with Sauer Kraut:






Slicing Kosher Dill Deli Pickle:






Butter outsides & toast in Pan:






Cut in half & plate with Pickle slices:






*Next Night's Supper*​
Yellow Mustard on both slices of Rye:






Corned Beef:






Swiss Cheese:






Melted Cheese, cut in half, Plate & add Dill Pickle Spear:


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2019)

Sure looks good . Making my mouth water.


----------



## xray (Mar 19, 2019)

Both those sammies look good to me! 

Like!


----------



## zwiller (Mar 19, 2019)

LOOKS GREAT!  I add a little horseradish to the thousand island here or it's too sweet.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Sure looks good . Making my mouth water.



Thank You Much, Rich!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 19, 2019)

Looks Good,   I have got to do a Corned Beef and make Pastrami  Now I am hungry

Nice Job Bear  I "Like" it

Gary


----------



## disco (Mar 19, 2019)

The Bear still does the best meals! Big like!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 19, 2019)

Looks very good. 
Got a couple more corned beef briskets in the smoker now. The one the other day turned out so well, doing up one for sammies and one to give to the cousin for whatever he chooses.


----------



## DPB (Mar 19, 2019)

I did 6 corn beef for church pot luck, brined in water 48hr (change water ever 6hr) because needed to get salt out.





I was told it was a hit.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2019)

zwiller said:


> LOOKS GREAT!  I add a little horseradish to the thousand island here or it's too sweet.



Thank You Sam!!
Yup, I believe Horseradish would have done the Trick!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 19, 2019)

I'd be all over those sammies !!


----------



## Geebs (Mar 19, 2019)

Looks great bear! I need to find some of your sous vide recipes on here. Got a Nova for xmas and havent really used it much, wife hates the chicken in it, she thinks its too mushy.


----------



## Braz (Mar 19, 2019)

So, how was the taste and texture of the corned beef? SWMBO refused to let me try sous vide corned beef for St. Paddy's day. She refuses to believe that sous vide is good for anything and brings negative judgement to anything I try with it.
BTW Russian dressing is pretty easy to whip up at home. You probably have everything on hand already.


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 20, 2019)

One of my favorite sammies right there. Grilled corned beef and swiss. Nice job Bear. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 20, 2019)

Looks great buddy!
Corned beef is a big favorite around here.
And yours looks delicious!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2019)

gary s said:


> Looks Good,   I have got to do a Corned Beef and make Pastrami  Now I am hungry
> 
> Nice Job Bear  I "Like" it
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



Geebs said:


> Looks great bear! I need to find some of your sous vide recipes on here. Got a Nova for xmas and havent really used it much, wife hates the chicken in it, she thinks its too mushy.



Thank You Geebs!!
Go to the bottom of any of my Posts, and click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.
Then scroll down to the "Sous Vide" section.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2019)

disco said:


> The Bear still does the best meals! Big like!



Thank You Disco!!
LOL---Maybe the Easiest, but certainly not the Best.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 20, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Looks very good.
> Got a couple more corned beef briskets in the smoker now. The one the other day turned out so well, doing up one for sammies and one to give to the cousin for whatever he chooses.



Great !!
Sammies--Sammies--Sammies!!!

Bear




DPB said:


> I did 6 corn beef for church pot luck, brined in water 48hr (change water ever 6hr) because needed to get salt out.
> View attachment 390814
> 
> I was told it was a hit.



That's Great!!
I'm sure it really was a Hit !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2019)

jaxgatorz said:


> I'd be all over those sammies !!




Thank You Much, Mike!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2019)

Braz said:


> So, how was the taste and texture of the corned beef? SWMBO refused to let me try sous vide corned beef for St. Paddy's day. She refuses to believe that sous vide is good for anything and brings negative judgement to anything I try with it.
> BTW Russian dressing is pretty easy to whip up at home. You probably have everything on hand already.




The taste was Great, and the texture was fine---Fork Tender but not mushy at all.

Try one of these, and see if she has any negative judgements. These give the best SV result of all:
*Eye Round in SV *Best of All Eye Rounds (11-21-17) 
*Beef Eye Round (Finally) *(9-18-18) 

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> One of my favorite sammies right there. Grilled corned beef and swiss. Nice job Bear.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
One of my favorites too, but I like it best on Rye---Ham & Swiss on Rye too!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks great buddy!
> Corned beef is a big favorite around here.
> And yours looks delicious!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
SV sure made it easy on me too!!
Just don't get around that good any more.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2019)

xray said:


> Both those sammies look good to me!
> 
> Like!




Thank You Xray!!
Appreciate the Like.

Bear


----------

